# BRP COT w/spoiler



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to keep up with the NASCAR COT change from the wing back to the spoiler, I just wanted to show how easy it is to change the BRP COT from the current wing to the spoiler. Just cut the side fins off the current wing and mount the small strip of the angle on the wing to the rear deck of the COT car.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice ride!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> Nice ride!!:thumbsup:


+1. an all-time favorite.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good deal !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Great tip!!


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's my latest BRP COT, I went with new look NASCAR COT spoiler and left the added rear quarter panel length behind the rear tires when cutting the body out, that NASCAR is also changing. I went to the NASCAR test in TALLADEGA today and the cars look alot better with these changes.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is that a center-shock I see hiding in there???

New RAPTOR Chassis???:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

REAL cool body too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Is that a center-shock I see hiding in there???
> 
> New RAPTOR Chassis???:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes it's the center shock option on the LTO chassis.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

SWEET!!!

& I like the GO-FAST F/mounts!!! ... good protection for the servo!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are all still running the center damper up here...
& body mounts beside the servo.
I see some changes/idea's for the future!!

(lets see how many of our drivers read this?? LOL!!!!!):dude:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Magz02 said:


> We are all still running the center damper up here...
> & body mounts beside the servo.
> I see some changes/idea's for the future!!
> 
> (lets see how many of our drivers read this?? LOL!!!!!):dude:


Same down here. Easiest resolution:

BRP Unlimited Class

Anything goes and hope you can keep it on the track!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL!!!! ...... right!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I think Ive seen something like that. But with a dual pivit T-plate. LOL 
Yes you are correct plans already in the works.:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just ordered 4 sets of each, next season will be here before U know it!!:thumbsup:

(knew it wouldn't be long before 1 of our drivers saw this!!..LOL!!:wave


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

What are those servo mounts I like them.


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

ecoastrc said:


> What are those servo mounts I like them.


They are servo mounts from the TEAM ASSOCIATED R5 Oval car.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought they looked familiar. Just could not put my finger on it. 
Thanks


----------

